# Help!!! Spider mites, yes I've done some reading



## Getmelifted (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok so I've seen alot of suggestions for what to do about spider mites.

I need something to hold them off for right now til I can get to my local hydroponics shop.

Is rubbing alcohol really ok to use?

Im on week 3 of flowering and they are somewhat bad. Not overly bad yet but probably going to get there if nothing is done.

Please name the top 3 things I should get to kill them without hurting plants.

Also why do we get spider mites?  I never got them on my grow 3 years ago.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 21, 2009)

dilute the alc.70% alc dilute 1 pt alc 3 pt water
I use garlic and hot pepper mix dip-n-spray


----------



## Getmelifted (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks

Any other ideas?  Something I can pick up at any local hydroponics shop or wal mart or something?


----------



## jmansweed (Jul 22, 2009)

Almost all spider mites come through ventalation intakes or hitch hikers on people and pets. They are at times seemingly impossible to get rid of them with out a deep cleaning and heavy spraying which budding plants don't like. Neem oil is a great prevention but seldom will rid your garden of them. Spider mites thrive in arid climates so high humidity will slow reproduction also. Unfortunately, many mites develope immunity to insectiidal soaps and pyrethrum so you have to spray repeatedly with different mixes to ensure killing them.Cinnamon clove tea can be brewed and sprayed also. Boil the powdered cinnamon and powdered clove -  strain and add about an ounce per gallon. In fact all the following items can be used. Capsaicin (which will kill them), Coriander oil, horticultural oil, insecticidal soap, sesame oil and/or buy some predator mites or lady bugs. 

I find Neem oil works great, mixed with Pyrethrum sprayed over every surface. I'll repeat the process 3 days later using insecticidal soap and repeat once more in 3 or 4 days with the Neem oil mix again. Any foliar spray for insects causes some stress but I've had few issues with major damage.


----------



## Getmelifted (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, can this neem spray be picked up at a hydroponics shop?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 22, 2009)

I used water, soap, about a good tablespoon of the Hottest hot sauce u can find and add some Hydroperoxide and right now I am doing Ok for now haven't seen any movement but there are some eggs and I spray every other night for now.

Becareful how much u spray on ur plants because u might cause Mold and U don't want that either and spray when the lights come on so the heat will dry it up.. Becarefull not to get the bulb wet either might have a BIG problem that the cold water hit the bulb it Will Crack it..


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 22, 2009)

Getmelifted said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> Any other ideas? Something I can pick up at any local hydroponics shop or wal mart or something?


 
i would buy from your local hydro store 
A) Pest Off
B) SMC, spider mite control
Both of these products sufficate the sm,SMC will kill eggs, repeat every 3 days say 2or 3 times,
C)Neem oil, which will keep them away.
Hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 22, 2009)

Make sure after you harvest to clean your grow room well and then set off a Doktor Doom fogger in there, then clean it again... I HATE the bugs!!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 22, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Make sure after you harvest to clean your grow room well and then set off a Doktor Doom fogger in there, then clean it again... I HATE the bugs!!!!


 

Aren't u adding poison onto ur Buds.??  :holysheep:  I am sick now.!


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 22, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Aren't u adding poison onto ur Buds.??  :holysheep:  I am sick now.!




I said "after you harvest" that would make no buds in the room...:holysheep:


----------



## daddyo (Jul 22, 2009)

try FF dont bug me.
awesome stuff.


----------



## Getmelifted (Jul 22, 2009)

daddyo said:
			
		

> try FF dont bug me.
> awesome stuff.


FF? Fox Farm?

Thanks for all the help guys

Ill be back to give you all reps


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2009)

yes ff  is fox farm..also look into  avid..local  HomedePOT


Im  im reading up and going to try asprin....http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41583


hope this helps..take care and be safe


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your mites...   Get a good handle on this ASAP as it only gets worse if you don't declare all out war IME...  If you have another room they can go in for a day maybe consider pulling them out of the room, spray them down with whatever product you've decided on and set a Dr. Doom bug bomb off with your girls out of the room and your ventilation and a/c off.  Let the room sit for half a day or so and then open up your room, windows and turn on your ventilation gear for a good hour before you start moving your plants back into the room or you'll get a dose of Dr. Doom too. 

I set off a DD bug bomb between each bloom cycle.  I've had it with those critters.  Spider mites are the worst pests imho...   Avid does work well here and in some areas but out in west and pacific nw u.s. and BC mites have become immune to Avid and it's some pretty scary stuff.  I used to use it years ago as a preventative treatment while in veg but never once flowering started.  It's super expensive too...   silly expensive!  Even though I haven't used it in several years I still have some probably because it costs too much to throw out.  I prefer to use other methods of prevention to spraying the girls unless I see problems.   

Another option is to use CO2 from a 20lb or larger tank to suffocate anything living in your garden by slowly releasing the entire contents of the tank into the sealed grow room.  I've done this successfully late in flower when spraying wasn't an option.  We had very large dense buds and it didn't kill the mites deep within the buds but it really slowed them down and allowed us to have limited loss at harvest time.  You have to be very careful when doing this and not enter your growroom when the oxygen has been replaced by CO2 as it can suffocate you too but it's easy enough to stay out of the room for a while and when you open the room up run in quickly to fire up the ventilation gear and get out until the room has oxygen levels back to normal in a short time.  There are threads on this method out there and it's pretty simple if you can get the CO2.

Good Luck!


----------



## Hick (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=471426&postcount=10 <--- 


> Warnings: Keep out of reach of children. Precautionary Statements: Hazards to Humans and Domestic Animals. CAUTION: Do not get in Mouth. Harmful if swallowed. After prolonged storage, a small amount of liquid may form on strip. Do not get liquid in eyes. Wash thoroughly with soap and water after handling strip. Do not use in hospitals or clinic rooms, such as patient rooms, wards, nurseries, operating or emergency areas. Do not use in any rooms or closets of rooms where infants, children, sick or aged are or will be present for an extended period of confinement. Do not use in kitchens (except cupboards), restaurants or areas where food is prepared or served. Do not use in any area of the home where people will be present for extended periods of time. Not to be taken internally by humans or animals.


from US department of household products data base hXXp://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=brands&id=19020075
:confused2:..... I don't believe I'm up to 'ingesting' that stuff...


----------



## popart (Jul 30, 2009)

For pests of all kind I use some stuff called Pyola -- from gardensalive.com -- it's organic - made from pyrethrum - it works great on everything.


----------

